# so what can we drive?



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

I am getting a 335i coupe with manual transmission delivered to the center and online it says you drive something similar. Will I be driving a 335i coupe with manual transmission or will i get a shot at an m3 or something. let me know thanks!


----------



## SamToast (Mar 22, 2008)

Most likely it'll be a 335i sedan with an automatic tranny. That's what I drove at my delivery. Most, if not all the 3 series at the PC are equipped this way, save for a few M3's they use for the driving schools.


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

oh ok thanks for the info wish i could get a manual though


----------



## waiting (May 4, 2005)

When we were there in August, they mentioned they have NO manual transmission cars at all. I think you'll be doing without, unless you want to drive your car on their track!


----------

